# D.R.I. in Philly.



## smellsea (Jan 15, 2010)

at the troc. what what.


----------



## xmaggotx (Jan 17, 2010)

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-16273567828520_2081_19180066

but seriously, i dont mind DRI.


----------



## ianfernite (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw them in Baltimore. Better lineup, better venue (fuck barriers!), cheaper!


----------



## BrainWreck (Jan 20, 2010)

there comin to houston soon


----------



## smellsea (Jan 27, 2010)

some kid jumped up on stage and they kicked him out. it was lame. they played a good set though, i guess the troc has been pretty beat since about '05.


----------

